# Street Photography.



## K_Pugh (May 10, 2008)

Well one thing i've been really wanting to do is capture some photography from the streets. I think people make the best subjects in photographs, and that's one thing i very very rarely do, is photograph people. 

Whenever i'm in the two cities near me (Glasgow & Edinburgh) there's always lots of things that make me laugh, lots of emotional people, people full of character and all that jazz.. it's always interesting - That's the reason i wanted to take my camera!

I went to Glasgow today to have a stab at it with my 35-80mm lens, i could have used my 70-300mm but i didn't want to cheat or feel like a peeping tom and wanted to break the ice and get right in there.. as it's something i've never done before.

Initially i walked about without even the camera in my hand and didn't feel comfortable whipping it out. Eventually i got it out and took a few architectural shots and started from there. To be honest, i never got many shots off at all.. i just didn't feel right pointing it in peoples faces and i didn't feel comfortable trying to do it "on the fly" by shooting from the hip etc.. and i was so conscious of the loud shutter as well.

I did, however get a few off in a crowd of folk watching some drama act... and once i shot a few in there it was pretty easy to keep going even though i was breathing down peoples necks at the time!.. after i walked into the open streets again i didn't get any off once more. 

I did meet one guy though, and well, that's another story which hasn't yet ended which i met let yous in on at a later date, i got his photo but he decided to pose so i didn't want to say no and just took what i could.

I really think this type of photography can be really rewarding in all ways. Not only getting those really insightful, interesting, and hopefully captivating photo's of strangers, but also meeting people and generally walking about the city with no direction to go takes you places you've never been or seen before. I just wish i lived closer to the city as i could easily do this every other day to get more experience and confidence doing so.

I'll post the pics i managed to get once i develop my film (probably in the next day or two)


----------



## ThePup (May 10, 2008)

K_Pugh said:


> Initially i walked about without even the camera in my hand and didn't feel comfortable whipping it out. Eventually i got it out and took a few architectural shots and started from there. To be honest, i never got many shots off at all..



Sounds exactly like my first (and second even!) attempt at doing some street!  Still haven't had a chance for a third run at it though.  I Found myself pretty comfortable with cars in the street with people in them, or long stretches with people walking along them, as I wasn't directly photographing people.  I Did get a couple of people shots, and even took a couple of a construction worker who asked "What's that for then?" - I Told him 'just for the sake of taking photographs, it's something I enjoy' (Trying to sound as calm as possible!) and it turned out he enjoyed taking photos too, and we chatted for 10 - 15 minutes about it!

After my second outing I was starting to feel a little more confident, I'm just waiting for an opportunity to go out again.

Personally, I didn't want to shoot from the hip, I'd like to develop the technique, but I don't want to look like I'm trying to be sneaky... If I'm going to take photos, I wanted to look confident and comfortable doing so, looking through the viewfinder, not snapping from the hip, looking nervous like I've got something to hide...

I Guess the main question is "Did you enjoy getting out for the day with the camera, regardless of the number or quality of shots you got?"  If you enjoyed being out and about "People watching" as my mother calls it (She doesn't take photos, just enjoys watching people), then you had a sucessful day    I Know I did.


----------



## K_Pugh (May 11, 2008)

Yup, sounds pretty much the way it went for me. It seems a lot easier to do in your head but once you get there it's a bit harder!. I was using an SLR so i was pretty aware of that, or aware that other people would be aware of it.

I've just bought a FED 4 which should be here during the week so i'm going to get accustomed to that and maybe try again on Saturday/Sunday see how that goes. I really think i'd do a lot better with that though over the SLR.

Most shots i had taken were through the viewfinder, like yourself, i don't want to look sneaky or edgy. Saying that though i think blending in and not standing out would work best so shooting from the hip wont be such a bad thing.

I find that in a crowd (like the drama act) with peoples attention being diverted is a good place to take snaps. That's where i had taken most of my shots and funnily that's when i was right in the action.

I did enjoy myself though and i'm itching to finish off this film so i can develop it and see what i captured (or not). Even if i didn't get much it was still a good experience and like usual when i go to Glasgow, something weird happens.


----------



## Renair (May 11, 2008)

I always find it difficult simply because I am too polite.  I dont like putting my camera in peoples faces.  However, I do find have one or two beers first makes it alot easier.  I find if you think about your favourite photographer, what we he do?  Would James Nachtwey or Steve McCurry walk away.... nope.... Just try and be polite, dont over do it  and most of all enjoy....


----------



## ThePup (May 11, 2008)

Renair said:


> However, I do find have one or two beers first makes it alot easier.


I'm gonna hafta try that next time I go out


----------



## Mike_E (May 11, 2008)

Put the smallest lens you have on your camera.  Size wise I mean.  I like a 28mm prime.  I tend to set it to it's hyperfocal and just enjoy being with people and the shots take themselves.

Which reminds me that it's been too long since I've been out on the street!


----------



## JeromeMorrow (May 16, 2008)

I was just about to post a very similar story when I noticed your post. I had the exact same problem today. I felt really uncomfortable not just taking pictures (didn't take any) but actually just taking my camera out, as if those people would psychically detect my intention. I really want to get in there face, have some arguments, meet some kinder folk, and take some great shots, but I thinks its going to take a few more attempts until I work up the courage.


----------



## theadamsociety (May 16, 2008)

I just care about my photos more than my reputation or myself. If someone wants to think 'hey that guys weird for walking around town taking pictures', than they can. And than they can buy my landscape photography.


----------



## Seefutlung (May 16, 2008)

My experience with street photography is that you gotta do it again and again.  After a while you'll get a thick skin and a sixth sense of who you can shoot straight out and who requires a bit of working.

Here's a link to some street stuff I shot in Los Angeles about 30 years ago.

http://garyayala.smugmug.com/gallery/1939275_S62ig#28689844_arfvR

Gary


----------



## Rick Waldroup (May 16, 2008)

You guys check out Gary's street work in L.A.  I've seen it before, and it is top notch.

And he is right, after a while, you do develop a sixth sense about what and who to shoot.


----------



## Seefutlung (May 16, 2008)

Rick Waldroup said:


> You guys check out Gary's street work in L.A. I've seen it before, and it is top notch.
> 
> And he is right, after a while, you do develop a sixth sense about what and who to shoot.


 
Thanks Rick ... hey, when you coming to California so we can shoot together?

Gary


----------



## Rick Waldroup (May 16, 2008)

Seefutlung said:


> Thanks Rick ... hey, when you coming to California so we can shoot together?
> 
> Gary


 
Gary, I am in the middle of a full blown mid-life crisis. I have sold all my pro gear, I am down to one camera and two lenses, I have quit my job, and I am drinking heavily. As far as I'm concerned, life could not be better.  My wife thinks I am crazy and may soon be leaving me.

Actually, that is a slight exaggeration- but only slight. I may be in California any day now. I'll give you a shout out if I make it out there and we'll go shooting, my friend. :mrgreen:


----------



## Seefutlung (May 16, 2008)

Rick Waldroup said:


> Gary, I am in the middle of a full blown mid-life crisis. I have sold all my pro gear, I am down to one camera and two lenses, I have quit my job, and I am drinking heavily. As far as I'm concerned, life could not be better. My wife thinks I am crazy and may soon be leaving me.
> 
> Actually, that is a slight exaggeration- but only slight. I may be in California any day now. I'll give you a shout out if I make it out there and we'll go shooting, my friend. :mrgreen:


 
I love a good mid-life crisis (as long as nobody gets hurt) ... so interesting to observe and provides a ton of fodder for gossip.

One camera two lenses works. 

Gary


----------



## cdanddvdpublisher (May 16, 2008)

Mike_E said:


> Put the smallest lens you have on your camera.  Size wise I mean.  I like a 28mm prime.  I tend to set it to it's hyperfocal and just enjoy being with people and the shots take themselves.
> 
> Which reminds me that it's been too long since I've been out on the street!



While I was reading through this thread, I found myself thinking the same thing...


----------



## JeromeMorrow (May 16, 2008)

So I was downtown today, I still couldn't work up the courage to put my camera to my eye, but I did try out a bit from the hip. This was my first time doing both street photography and taking shots from the hip, so they didn't turn out to well, but I did have a ton of fun and my confidence grew as the hours went by, I think one more outing like this and I'll be ready to get up close and your face!


----------



## flygning (May 16, 2008)

This is something I've always wanted to do, but haven't really had the motivation to try (yeah, I'm lazy, gimme a break).  There is an artwalk the first Friday of every month here, and I think I'll bring my camera next time, since it is the art/hippie/most likely to be high sorta crowd and most people probably wouldn't mind a camera in their face.  

One question-- do you need people to sign a waiver sorta thing, or is that only if you plan on making money off the shot?


----------



## MarcusM (May 16, 2008)

Those street shots are amazing Gary. Some of the best I've seen. I guess you really just have to be relaxed, and to make the "hard rocks" feel relaxed enough to be able to get their shot without them trying to pull attitude with you...

This too is one photographic challenge I yearn to tackle. I can relate to the self-conscious feelings of having the camera out...all kinds of feelings, like "I've got the camera out, so there must be something important to take a picture of" - the looks that I feel I get from people, etc.

I agree with the comment about a beer or two...helps to take the edge off.


----------



## MarcusM (May 16, 2008)

flygning said:


> One question-- do you need people to sign a waiver sorta thing, or is that only if you plan on making money off the shot?


 
I've wondered the same thing. From what I understand, if people are in public, they're fair game. As long as you aren't shooting them and using the shot for a commercial product (advertisement basically)...if you are selling the print as art, it's ok. I'm sure someone more knowledgeable about this will elaborate or correct me.


----------



## Smilemon (May 16, 2008)

Those street shots make me wish I were living in the city. I have the Alaska range right out my front door but no where to shoot a crowd.


----------



## Seefutlung (May 17, 2008)

MarcusM said:


> Those street shots are amazing Gary. Some of the best I've seen. I guess you really just have to be relaxed, and to make the "hard rocks" feel relaxed enough to be able to get their shot without them trying to pull attitude with you...
> 
> This too is one photographic challenge I yearn to tackle. I can relate to the self-conscious feelings of having the camera out...all kinds of feelings, like "I've got the camera out, so there must be something important to take a picture of" - the looks that I feel I get from people, etc.
> 
> I agree with the comment about a beer or two...helps to take the edge off.


 
Thanks MarcusM.  Dunno about relaxed ... focus is what works for me ... I'm concentrating on "The Shot" ... all else is secondary.  People get upset when they feel that they are being exploited.  Having been a photo journalist, I take that professional attitude into the street.  I dress and act professionally and with purpose ... this combo, I think, helps to deflect the feel of exploitation. 

Gary


----------



## Seefutlung (May 17, 2008)

Smilemon said:


> Those street shots make me wish I were living in the city. I have the Alaska range right out my front door but no where to shoot a crowd.


 
ahhh ... the grass is greener ...


----------



## Seefutlung (May 17, 2008)

MarcusM said:


> I've wondered the same thing. From what I understand, if people are in public, they're fair game. As long as you aren't shooting them and using the shot for a commercial product (advertisement basically)...if you are selling the print as art, it's ok. I'm sure someone more knowledgeable about this will elaborate or correct me.


 
Generally, if the person is in public then they are fair game to photograph.  You only need a waiver/concent/release if you use the image for a commercial enterprise (advertising/marketing/promotion).  For more info go to www.photoattorney.com.

There are exceptions to this generality ... some restrict and others expand the general statement.  There is the "expectation of privacy" which you should be aware.  Essentially, if a person has an expectation of privacy ... then they are no longer fair game.  So say a person busts a button with an embarrassing result.  If that person ducks down an alley or into a doorway to recover you cannot chase them down and snap a few off.

Gary


----------



## Iron Flatline (May 17, 2008)

Gary, they're very good. They're also proof that you can't sneak or steal a good image. You need to get close. To the original poster, find a good prime lens (28mm works well for me, others like 35mm) and go take some pictures of people. No one's actually going to hit you... they may yell at you, but just smile and most will smile with you, or at least leave you alone. If anyone asks, you tell them truth - you like photography, you like pictures with people in them, and the whole scene struck you as visually interesting.


----------



## trunion (May 17, 2008)

K_Pugh said:


> Well one thing i've been really wanting to do is capture some photography from the streets. I think people make the best subjects in photographs, and that's one thing i very very rarely do, is photograph people.
> 
> Whenever i'm in the two cities near me (Glasgow & Edinburgh) there's always lots of things that make me laugh, lots of emotional people, people full of character and all that jazz.. it's always interesting - That's the reason i wanted to take my camera!
> 
> ...




I once shoot some street images, and happened upon a very colorful trans gendered individual. I went ahead and shot the image, then the person promptly crossed the street and started swearing at me, and chased me down the street. I was only 16 at the time, and it was very unsettling, but you know what, I got back into it, but know I usually use some gesture to ask if it is ok, then let the people go about their business, then shoot the image. Most people are pretty cool about it that way.


----------



## K_Pugh (May 17, 2008)

Good bit of interest in here, good to see! In a way i'm glad to see that there's people with the same feelings as me lol, means there is hope yet (oh and a Guinness or two might help as you say) .. in case noone noticed in the galleries, here's some pics that i had taken the first time i was out

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=122611

I recently bought a FED-4 with the 52mm 2.8 lens on it, fixed a few problems with it last night and i'm tempted to go out shooting today, but it is wet so i'm hanging off a bit! urgh.

Gary, your street photos are brilliant! some real character and in-sight there.. one day.... one day.


----------



## trunion (May 17, 2008)

K_Pugh said:


> Good bit of interest in here, good to see! In a way i'm glad to see that there's people with the same feelings as me lol, means there is hope yet (oh and a Guinness or two might help as you say) .. in case noone noticed in the galleries, here's some pics that i had taken the first time i was out
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=122611
> 
> ...



Very cool, don't stop , I love the angles!


----------



## K_Pugh (May 17, 2008)

One other thing i'd be interested in is your technique and what works for you.

What sort of clothing do you wear?
What camera do you use?
How do you carry your camera?
Any decoys?

I was thinking about this and i decided to dress casual, you know, even combat style trousers etc (not-camo lol), just casual but not particularly serious looking. Another thing i was thinking about as i'll be using the FED-4 is perhaps slinging the SLR over my shoulder, people are likely to notice that more than what's in my hands and give me that extra time to get the candid.. not sure if this would work though or whether it'd be a burden but again it gives me a back up and a fail-safe for tricky light etc. Whether to take my monopod with me which could again distract from what's in my hands and a little more versatility, or would i then look a bit photojournalistic (i made that word up).

So what's your techniques?


----------



## trunion (May 17, 2008)

K_Pugh said:


> One other thing i'd be interested in is your technique and what works for you.
> 
> What sort of clothing do you wear?
> What camera do you use?
> ...




This is what I do , I always follow a quote from the movie Trading places. In one scene the butler says "whatever happens sir, just be yourself, they can't take that away from you" If you are just chillin, then most people just plain ignore you , then get your shot.

I used to use the monopod but you are right it is sort of distracting. I just use my D300 , with one of those wrist straps, that helps keep the camera steady, I forget what it is called, but it works like a champ. It is funny I am reading this, since I have not shot street stuff in a long while, and was actually going to go do some next week. I want to go to a really seedy part of town, and shoot some homeless folks, but for that I think I will take someone along , just in case.


----------



## passerby (May 17, 2008)

Before I bought my Coolpix L10 I was so interest in Coolpix S10. That tilt screen camera is the best way for candid photography. But since I did really want DSLR therefore I had to bypassed it and get the D40 instead. I have quite few people shots by it since then, just too lazy to upload them

Today was supposed to do the shooting but it was cloudy, windy and light rain too, so I went shooting in my old work place, look like dead place now, sad place to visit. But I still have another day off tomorrow to go to the city. 

I am very interest with flexible lcd for candid shots, but I wait until Christmas if Nikon produce one, otherwise I will go to Lumix.


----------



## whistule (May 17, 2008)

Great pictures Gary.  K Pugh - I stay in Glasgow - small world - in case you are up for going out shooting some time.  

I dont think you have to be up close to get a good image.  There are lots of different ways of working.  The tilt screen cameras are great - like a canon G5 or olympus C-7070 - Alex Majoli mentions about how much he likes these also.  Still find it difficult to leave hands on SLR/DSLR though.  A rangefinder with a tilt screen perhaps?  

I totally agree with the more experienced photographers talking about the instinct of knowing when you can or can't take a photo but sometimes it's not going to be ok - but you still want that image - and in these instances stealth is important.  Rangoon is different to LA.  Maybe I'm taking slightly off point as we were originally talking about Glasgow but I thought I'd throw my thoughts into the discussion none-the-less.


----------



## K_Pugh (May 17, 2008)

Hey Whistule, nice to see more people from around these parts. Next time i'm going up to Glasgow i'll let you know, even if it is just for a coffee and a wee chat! Might head in tomorrow if it's a generally nice day.

Well i tried a film in the FED-4 and about 1/4 the way through the film had snapped. It got wrapped around the toothed wheel eventually as well. I think it was something to do with the take-up reel being a bit out of centre or something - but i've given up on it. 

Comparing the two cameras the SLR is actually smaller and lighter apart from the length of the lens, if i had a 35mm or 50mm lens on it i'm sure there would be not much in it at all. The SLR fits and feels better in the hand too. The FED is a little quieter especially as it doesn't automatically advance frames but i think i'll get a prime lens as mentioned and use the SLR regardless of noise (until i can afford a Leica that is).


----------



## Seefutlung (May 17, 2008)

K_Pugh said:


> One other thing i'd be interested in is your technique and what works for you.
> 
> What sort of clothing do you wear?
> What camera do you use?
> ...



Assuming this is for moi ...

I dress as if I was still working for a newspaper ...
long pants
shoes (not sandals)
shirt w/sleeves 
Something neat and clean (no holes)

I use two cameras, one around the neck, one around my shoulder and a camera bag (Domke of course).  The old B&W's were taken in a pre-digital age with motor driven Nikons and a few snapped with a Hasselblad.  Now I shoot Canon.  

Then I walk at a purposeful pace.  I don't hang around (unless I am "stalking" an image).  I don't try to hide, but act as if I belong in the scene ... I am as much an integral part of the street as the ice cream vendor ... I disappear by blending in.   Then I walk and shoot, walk and shoot.  Rarely do I engage with a subject, as that usually creates a less-than-candid image.  I will interact with those around me and the subject after, but that is on a catch-as-catch-can basis.  Sometimes I ignore people and others I will converse, sometimes I'll give them a business card with my web site ... that sixth sense dictates the course I take.  When people harass me I just keep on walking (after I get "the shot").

Here's a guy who actually tried to grab my camera:
http://garyayala.smugmug.com/gallery/2334019_7D6Uw#122132407_ggUeC

Go to tourist spots which have outdoor entertainment. People are used to cameras and feel less exploited when photographed ... hence less prone to harass you ... which will help to thicken your skin skin ... then venture into a real street.

Gary


----------



## Carmel (May 17, 2008)

I've been wondering about taking pictures in public as well. I really want to go to the next military parade and take some pictures, but I'm too scared. I don't want people to get angry with me.  It's getting a bit tiresome, taking pictures of my dogs. They are great subjects but there's only so much expression you can capture on a dog's face and through their body language  

Thanks for the advice here, guys!


----------



## passerby (May 18, 2008)

Carmel said:


> I've been wondering about taking pictures in public as well. I really want to go to the next military parade and take some pictures, but I'm too scared. I don't want people to get angry with me.


 
People do get angry for many reasons, and few of them do get angry for no reason at all. At the public event like you mentioned above people are focused to something, and cameras are part of the crowd. People know that those with cameras will take pictures somehow or the other. Just don't pin an individual right on their nose, than you be fine.

Here is the examples of how close I took the pictures from the subjects at easter show last march. Do you think they even notice me standing there less than a meter from the nearest guy to take the shot? They were focused with their own interest I was busy with my interest.
Than I turned around 180 degrees and shot the next stall. Same story.
Both use ISO 800, f6.3. The 1st one with 1/50 SS and the 2nd is 1/25 SS.

Anyway have fun at the next next military parade.


----------



## ThePup (May 18, 2008)

A thought I had today - You don't necisarily have to be pointing the camera at people to photograph them - Look for reflections (Or refractions if you want to get technical) if you're not comfortable pointing directly at people...

This is the shot that made me think of this    Taken today... It's a yellowy/orange glass ball, so looks pretty ordinary in colour. It wasn't until I converted to B&W that I started to like it...


----------



## Mike_E (May 18, 2008)

If you are still hesitant then you might choose subjects that you know aren't going to say much


----------



## K_Pugh (May 18, 2008)

lol nice ideas!

As for something else going on, like the drama act, or a funfair i'd have no problems with, it's just random shots that seem a bit awkward. 

Couldn't be bothered going out today, maybe next weekend.


----------



## JeromeMorrow (May 24, 2008)

Ok, so I had to post my success. I finally did it! I just started shooting, up close and personal. Admittedly I was nervous so my shots weren't all to awesome as I wasn't focusing on my captures but I still did it. Got yelled at too! Guy came up to me and told me it was illegal to take photos of people, and I replied that it wasn't if people are in public. He walked away murmuring it was still rude. I fealt like Thomas Hawk!

Anyways, here is proof:


----------



## Seefutlung (May 24, 2008)

You're on your way.  Next time you'll have even more confidence.

^5


----------



## K_Pugh (May 24, 2008)

Nice work, Jerome. Nice to hear you're getting 'into' it, look forward to seeing your progression so to speak. 

I guess the trick is.. just go and do it! eh?..


----------



## RubyMagic (May 24, 2008)

Alcohol does help!


:]]]


----------



## Seefutlung (May 24, 2008)

RubyMagic said:


> Alcohol does help!
> 
> 
> :]]]


 
Alcohol helps on everything (at least at the time of consumption it seems to be of benefit).


----------



## K_Pugh (May 24, 2008)

All this talk of alcohol! lol

Went out today with the FED but only got half of a roll due to the thing tearing up my film.. forgot to take my changing bag! doh!

Scanning the ones i managed to save just now so i'll post them soon.

Felt better today, i guess the confidence comes the more you go out. I was taking pics with relative ease, with people knowing i was taking their photograph.. other times i couldn't get one off lol.. oh well.. will post results soon.


----------



## Rick Waldroup (May 24, 2008)

Gary's right, Jerome. The more you shoot, the more confidence you will gain. Don't worry if someone yells at you or gives you the evil eye. This guy never said a word to me, but watched me with great interest as I crossed the intersection and made my way down the street. 

This was shot with a Contax G1 and 35mm lens.


----------



## K_Pugh (May 24, 2008)

Here's the link i promised to todays outting: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=124313

This is my favourite of the lot. A homless guy selling The Big Issue. Never noticed the detail in his pocket at the time! lol


----------



## Joves (May 24, 2008)

Renair said:


> However, I do find have one or two beers first makes it alot easier.


Yeah beer the great leveler of nerves. Do you have a long lens that way you can shoot them from much further out and, they wont notice you.


----------



## Mike_E (May 25, 2008)

Alcohol tends to make you drop things.  Not a good idea if you like your camera.


----------



## usayit (May 25, 2008)

Speakin of street photography..... Magnum photographer, Bruce Gilden, has a youtube video that follows him through one of his street shooting session in NYC.  Many people react differently to his methods and I know I'd probably be in the hospital a few times if I shot like he did.... 

It is an interesting watch on how an this aggressive street shooter works:







For me, I find the video very interesting as I am far more discreet.....  

just one from a box full of photos taken on my walkabouts in NYC


----------

